# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Sound Clips from tasting?

## Rooster59

Howdy;  A few weeks back we had a bit of a mando tasting and I recorded a few good mando's (same picker, same tune) on my Zoom H2 for comparison's sake.  Thought it would be of interest to some of the members.
Where and how is the best way to post these so they can be listened to?
Thanks in advance for any help. :Chicken: 
Rooster

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Howdy;  A few weeks back we had a bit of a mando tasting and I recorded a few good mando's (same picker, same tune) on my Zoom H2 for comparison's sake.  Thought it would be of interest to some of the members.
> Where and how is the best way to post these so they can be listened to?
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> Rooster


You can upload MP3s just like you can images. Just need to make sure you aren't exceeding the maximum allowed file size in the process.

----------

